# BYU gets favored by officials



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Why does BYU get favored by the referees every year? Locker made a touchdown and then jump up and banged chest with his team mates and the officials made a very bad call. He wasnt causing harm to any of the BYU players.



> His celebration was apparently too much for the officials, who backed up Washington 15 yards, setting the stage for Jorgensen's block and a wild celebration by the Cougars.


Yes Jorgensen blocked the field goal but BYU is always being favored by the referees. Its a joke to say the least.

This was a very bad call by the referees.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Why does BYU get favored by the referees every year? Locker made a touchdown and then jump up and banged chest with his team mates and the officials made a very bad call. He wasnt causing harm to any of the BYU players.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not agree more. It was an awful call to say the least. If BYU is still unbeaten when they play the Utes, I will be shocked. Then again, they do have a fairly easy schedule so who knows.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

If any team allows ONE bad call to determine the outcome of a game, they didn't play well enough to win in the first place!

On the other hand, how about Jorgensen? Not bad for a Carbon County boy!

Rut


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Funny that you think PAC-10 officials would favor a team playing against someone from their own conference :? . Ty Willingham admitted in the post-game press conference that Locker had clearly violated the rule against throwing the football after a touchdown. On the third down completion prior to the touchdown Locker was about to get thrown for a big loss when a BYU defender was grabbed by the jersey and thrown to the ground on the most blatant holding call that has ever been missed by a referee. If anything, the refs were trying to hedge the game Washington's way on that one.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Funny that you think PAC-10 officials would favor a team playing against someone from their own conference . Ty Willingham admitted in the post-game press conference that Locker had clearly violated the rule against throwing the football after a touchdown. On the third down completion prior to the touchdown Locker was about to get thrown for a big loss when a BYU defender was grabbed by the jersey and thrown to the ground on the most blatant holding call that has ever been missed by a referee. If anything, the refs were trying to hedge the game Washington's way on that one.


The refs just didnt want these two high school teams going into OT. Locker didnt really throw the football in bad way after the touchdown. They even were talking about it on ESPN. It was just a bad call by the ref. That BYU guy that got thrown to the ground was just wanting a better look at the grass. I hope BYU can defend better against better teams or they won't have a great year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> With that said, the game was ugly as your mother-in-law, dissappointing in the least, the thought of having two undefeated teams on 11/22 is far from reasonable, even for 9/14 undefeated will not happen in my opinion (Y will lose to UCLA).
> Good luck to the Utes! I know that Ute fans have no objectivity ever, but I can see much benefit in seeing both teams doing well. I am just watching it now on the DVR...


I have never enjoyed eating crow so much in my life, yummy crow!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
I think so much controversy and questioning the win last week did a lot of good for these boys!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Why does BYU get favored by the referees every year? Locker made a touchdown and then jump up and banged chest with his team mates and the officials made a very bad call. He wasnt causing harm to any of the BYU players.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I just love stirring the pot with BYU fans. Liberals and BYU fans will have a very disappointing November this year. 


-O|o- -O|o- -O|o- :rotfl: :rotfl: BYU is falling victim to UCLA next saturday.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

First off I'm a total Utes homer and I want the Cougs to go undefeated going into the last game against the Utes. The Pac-10 refs obviously aren't going to help BYU out even against the worst team in the division; on the other hand though, that call was horrible! It was completely within the lines of the rules and what not, but let's remember these players are "kids". They aren't getting paid anything (except at USC :wink: ), what do they have to play for? Pride. In my opinion the NCAA has taken this way too far. All he did was throw the ball after he scored the touchdown. He didn't do any sort of arrogant taunting or try to rub it in the face of the Cougars. He was just running on pure adrenalin and emotion. I would hope that we would all do the same thing if put in a similar situation. For pete's sake, he just scored a touchdown with 2 seconds left on the clock, expect a little bit of jubilance. I would be making the exact same argument as would any Cougar fan (don't lie to yourself) if the tables had been turned and it was Maxie scoring the touchdown.

Enough of the rant but good heck, let the guys play. As long as they aren't pulling sharpies and cell phones out of the goal post, acting like they are mooning the opposing sides fans or taunting the other guys; let them have some fun.

How bout Locker though? He is one heck of a football player!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

It was the right call. You can't argue that. The rule is very clear that you can't throw the ball after a touchdown.

It's just a stupid rule. At least that part of it.

Props to the D-line for making the push to get the block.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU also made a stupid fumble near the goal line.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I just love stirring the pot with BYU fans. Liberals and BYU fans will have a very disappointing November this year.
> 
> -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- :rotfl: :rotfl: BYU is falling victim to UCLA next saturday.


And what about us liberal Ute fans?

Yes, BYU will fall to UCLA. And yes, Barack Obama will be our next president.

I'm projecting a great November. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> And what about us liberal Ute fans?


Well that is too simple! :evil: This guy says it all, just kidding! The only remaining question is; what is your brand of truck?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > And what about us liberal Ute fans?
> ...


Hahaha. Yeah being a liberal Ute fan isn't particularly popular around here I know, but I really couldn't care less what all you red necks think. :wink: :lol:

To answer your truck question, I've never had a truck and I don't really have a need for one. If I ever did get one though, it would most likely be a Totota.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > mjschijf said:
> ...


Fancy that, that gives you the full set of 6's to make you the official anti Christ; just kidding, although many around here would make you think that they do agree, I personally can appreciate a differing point of view when presented in a logical and respectable manner, as you regularly do!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I for one am glad BYU won... the call was the right call to make... rules are rules and even though i like seeing people celebrate a little its a rule, no matter how lame it is... 

BYU blocked the kick... game over... this would be a non issue if the kick had not been blocked granted the penalty set them further back but BYU made the play when it counted... good for them...

All this from a UTE fan


GO UTES>>>>>!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This game reminds me so much of last year's game vs UCLA where BYU clearly deserved the win when comparing the vital stats such as the rushing 151/92 and passing 338/204, first downs 25/22, 12 of 14 on 3rd down conversions vs 9 of 15. All of those stats would indicate a pretty sound victory until we look at the stat possibly more important than all of the rest with turnover 0 vs 2....pretty frustrating just like UCLA last year. Scoring 28 points is plenty to win most games, but the defense has shown that they have essentially 8 new starters and they are pretty crappy, only one sack, when Locker was charged with the intentional grounding, just very ho hum on defense. I would like to think that the core of the game was there and the little things like the turnovers will improve with time, but I am sorely dissapointed with the performance given the talent level present. -)O(-

HOPEFULLY some of you guys who are sick of how crappy the Mtn is gained a better appreciation for the channel after FSN showed how they are even worse. They totally missed 2 or 3 plays due to their stupid promo items they were showing, 3 different penalties that were never even mentioned, heaven forbid they just show the official's signal; the down distance being off by a yard on about 1/3rd of the plays, the total blackout cameras when a player entered the shadowed part of the field. The capstone would have to be the commentator speaking about Washington in the first person "we" that is just crappy reporting period, you need to at least try to act objective and unbiased. 

Props to the Utes, I was a little scared after those two first drives, but they came out a different team in the second half.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

BYU got ONE favorable call with the QB and his celebration. Did you not see the rest of the game where all the calls went in favor of UW? Despite their best efforts the pac-10 refs couldn't hand the game to UW. A horribly officiated game.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> BYU got ONE favorable call with the QB and his celebration. Did you not see the rest of the game where all the calls went in favor of UW? Despite their best efforts the pac-10 refs couldn't hand the game to UW. A horribly officiated game.


I think I am fairly objective in this respect and I think the game was actually officiated pretty well with the exception of the late hold mentioned above by someone. The replays showed that most of the calls were done pretty well. BTW I believe the crew was actually a mixed crew as was used last year from numerous conferences, I believe the white hat actually looked familiar, MWC maybe?? If nothing else Oneal Chambers deserved a personal foul for his little b slap to the UW guy, that guy had better have gotten his butt chewed, he is talking at the end of every single play w/o exception, he does not have his head screwed on right.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

You Ute fans crack me up. (And yes BYU fans are the same way) If that call would have been during your game, you would all be ranting about how it was the right call. And how good your team is. Fans are Fans but you guys (Ute and Byu) crack me up. I am a big BYU fan, but I also want to see the UTEs doe well. It will do the conference well. That being said I hope the Cougs beat you again in the final game.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

DeadI said:


> I am a big BYU fan,


That explains a lot, i knew something was wrong with you... :wink:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > BYU got ONE favorable call with the QB and his celebration. Did you not see the rest of the game where all the calls went in favor of UW? Despite their best efforts the pac-10 refs couldn't hand the game to UW. A horribly officiated game.
> ...


Actually the crew was a pac 10 crew. The announcers were saying some deal was struck that pac 10 only does pac 10??? I'm not sure but it seemed like they were biased towards UW until the call at the end.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Actually the crew was a pac 10 crew. The announcers were saying some deal was struck that pac 10 only does pac 10??? I'm not sure but it seemed like they were biased towards UW until the call at the end.


That is correct. For some reason the Pac-10 is the only conference allowed to use stictly its own refs when the game is at a Pac-10 stadium. That was one of the big complaints a couple years ago when Oregon was handed a win over Oklahoma. I'm glad the game against UCLA is in Provo or else there would be a great risk that the refs would pull some serious revenge play calling. 
There were many missed calls for both sides, but I thought UW was given more than its share of breaks in the fourth quarter. I find it funny that the very PAT that Jorgensen blocked, a holding call could have been called on UW for holding Jorgensen. Look at the pics of the play on ESPN and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU blocked the game tying kick...


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> DeadI said:
> 
> 
> > I am a big BYU fan,
> ...


Don't know were that came from. But don't realy care either. Go BYU!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I find it funny that the very PAT that Jorgensen blocked, a holding call could have been called on UW for holding Jorgensen. Look at the pics of the play on ESPN and you'll see what I mean.


You could call that on the majority of plays, but on a pat it is nearly impossible with everyone blocking straight up all packed together in such a quick play it is very difficult to see, but the pic that you mention does clearly show a closed fist with a hand full of jersey and the jersey being pulled way to the side. Many lineman will tell you that they hold every play and those who do it well will get called for it twice a season or so.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

It's "Magic" and it's happening again this season!

IMO refs made a bad call, although it is the rule. Let the game go to OT and let the kids decide.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job BYU. Although... the Huskies played a TON better than anyone, including me, expected. What was all that nonsense about a 21 point win?? :lol: Just curious... were the Huskies playing up? Or were the Cougs playing down? If the Huskies played up.... what does that mean for the Cougs when they play a team that is actually good? Are they going to be in trouble when they play a team that actually is going to have a good year? Yes.... I kinda admitted that the Huskies suck.... but I gotta love em anyway. 

Oh... and it wasn't a bad call. Its very clearly stated that you can't throw the ball into the air after a touchdown.... but the kicker should have made that kick anyway. **** kickers anyway. :roll: :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU has to turn in a better performace than that if they want to beat the utes or stay undefeated. Washington got trashed badly in thier opener, this week when they play UCLA should give us a better understanding of what the team from down south is....


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

DeadI said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > DeadI said:
> ...


That was a joke, did you not notice the wink... :wink:  Though you are a BYU fan and well what can we expect... :wink: :wink:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As many times as the Pac-10 officiating crews have jobbed other teams, it is ironic that now everyone is piling on them for one stiking call - that had to be called. I'm frustrated with the media hating on BYU over enforcement of a bad rule. I've NEVER liked how the celebration rule is enforced in college. I don't like the rule. But none of it was BYU's fault. They played their game, and in the end, blocked a kick to seal a win in a hard fought game.

What worries me far more is how many times the secondary was burned. If Locker could throw half as good as he runs the ball, BYU would have lost that game by two TDs. BYUs offense can play with any team in the country - they are very good. The drop off I am seeing when they play outside the MWC is speed in the secondary. They are plenty good to dominate in the MWC, but even bottom tier teams like U-W are killing them. That is a problem. 

Good win though. Any win is good. I'm excited for the UCLA game this saturday.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I am not a BYU fan is way shape or form- I competed against them- but that call had nada to do with BYU- PAC 10 offcials stink- but it's lopsided against an out of conference opponent not for them.
The rule stinks- it's the NCAA's fault not that officials- I thought BYU's defense did not play well and they will have to step up against a questionable UCLA if they even want to think about a BCS bid. 
Personally I hope they get dumped by UTAH but then I'm not a Uath fan either though I pull for both schools when they play against out of state opponents- OK not every time when it's BYU.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

First off all rules are judgment calls. Why is holding not called every play, why is PI not called on both sides of the ball on every play. The spirit of the rule was not broken on that play, he didn't throw the ball he flipped it ten to fifteen feet behind his head and celebrated with his team, heck both sides were doing that the whole game. As was holding and other calls. This was a bad call, and you all know it. But, BYU still won the game, they blocked a much harder kick, but they did do it. What sucks is that it should have been decided in overtime where BYU probably would have won, but you never know. The sad thing for you BYU fans is that they struggled against a team that lost by 30 plus points to a team that is barely ranked ahead of them in the Polls. I don't know what it is, but BYU always struggles against teams they should beat down. On the flip side, Hall is a heck of a QB, he looks unstoppable, if Collie could catch the ball he would have been perfect almost. Props to him, he needs to stop whining on every throw about PI though, that gets a little old. But he is good. Should be in the Heisman race if you ask me.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I am not a BYU fan in any way shape or form- I competed against them- but that call had nada to do with BYU- PAC 10 offcials stink- but it's lopsided against an out of conference opponent not for them.
> The rule stinks- it's the NCAA's fault not that officials- I thought BYU's defense did not play well and they will have to step up against a questionable UCLA if they even want to think about a BCS bid.
> Personally I hope they get dumped by UTAH but then I'm not a Uath fan either though I pull for both schools when they play against out of state opponents- OK not every time when it's BYU.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Why does BYU get favored by the referees every year? Locker made a touchdown and then jump up and banged chest with his team mates and the officials made a very bad call. He wasnt causing harm to any of the BYU players.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good post! Another miracle! I tried saying BYU gets the calls but everyone just said the "Y" is just a better team, get over it. :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

First I want to remind everyone Washington is expected to finish 8th in the PAC-10 that scares me, I don't know if BYU can beat UCLA. Second Jorgenson is the man and as Rutt said also being from Carbon County another plus. :lol: BTW, when I played football with him in 2000 he was about 50 lbs less, do they allow you to take steroids on a mission? :wink: :lol: 

The ref made the right call, but I don't like the rule at all. 

Also watch out for Utah, they are looking good. I would love to see BYU and Utah meet undefeated, but I don't think that will happen. I am also saying if Utah and BYU met today I would give Utah the edge. _(O)_ Congrats to Utah and BYU, it is nice having two good schools in the state to root for, well there is my Utah State, but that just makes me depressed.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

When I saw that refs hand block the kick, I thought, "hey what's that refs hand doing in there?" Oh Nothing. Groan and moan all you want, it ended up a win for BYU. There will be calls all year for teams that will play on the outcome of games. That's the nature of the sport. Utah will get their share.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

According to Bronco, the game was decided on the last play of the game, not the second to the last. :wink: :wink: 

I'm still hoping for 2 undefeated teams in the holy war!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> When I saw that refs hand block the kick, I thought, "hey what's that refs hand doing in there?"


Thanks for clarifying, I was confused too at why there was so much talk about the end of the game, but now I can see that the complaints were justified, that just isn't right that the umpire helped like that! :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> With that said, the game was ugly as your mother-in-law, dissappointing in the least, the thought of having two undefeated teams on 11/22 is far from reasonable, even for 9/14 undefeated will not happen in my opinion (Y will lose to UCLA).
> Good luck to the Utes! I know that Ute fans have no objectivity ever, but I can see much benefit in seeing both teams doing well. I am just watching it now on the DVR...


I have never enjoyed eating crow so much in my life, yummy crow!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
I think so much controversy and questioning the win last week did a lot of good for these boys!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > With that said, the game was ugly as your mother-in-law, dissappointing in the least, the thought of having two undefeated teams on 11/22 is far from reasonable, even for 9/14 undefeated will not happen in my opinion (Y will lose to UCLA).
> ...


Takes a big man to admit that. I was hoping Bronco wouldn't take his foot off their necks when he did after halftime. :x But a shutout is a shutout.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

So, is UCLA really that much worse than Washington? I thought UCLA would be a tough game and BYU would be lucky to end up on top. What was that score again, 59-0? Wasn't that the worst beating UCLA has taken since the great depression days? Maybe that is a bad sign for the economy if UCLA gets shellacked only during depressions.

BYU now has a fairly easy road ahead for a while. If Utah wants to be a speedbump in that road, they are going to have to learn how to play an entire game, not just the second half. If Utah doesn't start showing up in the first half, they will be lucky to get to the BYU game undefeated.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stick_man said:


> So, is UCLA really that much worse than Washington? I thought UCLA would be a tough game and BYU would be lucky to end up on top. What was that score again, 59-0? Wasn't that the worst beating UCLA has taken since the great depression days? Maybe that is a bad sign for the economy if UCLA gets shellacked only during depressions.
> 
> BYU now has a fairly easy road ahead for a while. If Utah wants to be a speedbump in that road, they are going to have to learn how to play an entire game, not just the second half. If Utah doesn't start showing up in the first half, they will be lucky to get to the BYU game undefeated.


I think the way that the UW game was used to discredit the team really affected the Y players in a positive way in making them want to really prove themselves. I do like your depression comment, but scary thought. However, TCU was ranked #26 today I believe, UNLV just beat then #15 ASU, so we could have a few decent games afterall hopefully, not to mention the utes!


----------

